# Animal Round Bonus Dots?



## JohnR (Apr 5, 2007)

*Animal dots*

:ban: The dots and the one point bonus....another example of NFAA member's sore-looser syndrome. Any way!!!

Ask Maple leaf press for them, they are not printed on the target because of IFAA rules does not allow them.

You can make your own with a compass and sticky back paper....by copying the outlined circle and tranfering it onto the paper.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

JohnR said:


> Ask Maple leaf press for them, they are not printed on the target because of IFAA rules does not allow them.


I didn't see the dots on the maple leaf website, but I do see a note at the bottom of the order sheet that the dots need to be ordered separately if needed, but the dots aren't anywhere on the order form. I guess I'll just call them for the dots in the future.


----------



## watermedic23 (Aug 23, 2006)

The other reason that they are not on there is because the bonus ring is optional on State and local shoots. 

Maple leaf does have the dots to fit the circles. Just call and let them know. 

I am surprised that they did not send them.

Chuck


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

Yeah, I'm surprised they didn't ask me about them. I ordered all our field targets for the year at the same time. I went down the list: 16 20cm's, 64 35cm's, 40 50cm's... I got down with those, and she said, "well, you have all your numbers right so far for 4 rounds, is that what you want?" She was pretty impressive in that regard. She was on top of her game later on when I had a number wrong for one of the hunter round faces. I'm really surprised she didn't question if I needed dots when i went through my numbers for the animal targets. Oh well, I'll just call her back today and get this done. 

Thanks for the help guys.

Jeremiah
www.ccfsa.com
Site of the 2010 OAA State Field Championships, July 17th and 18th


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Just curious - did you save any money by buying direct froML vs. buying the "boxed sets" from LAS?


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

you mean on the animal round, or all rounds?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Ohio_3Der said:


> you mean on the animal round, or all rounds?


LAS has the Field & Hunter faces in 14 target sets - that's what I was speaking of


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

The problem, as I see it with the 14 target field set from LAS is that you only get one 50 cm per lane. I like to use two faces whenever I use a 50cm. So, when I order extra 50's with the LAS Set, I pay $17.99. The same targets from MLP are only $8.58 using bulk pricing. I get our five spot faces at the same time for the club so we can order over 500 targets at a time to get to that price point. The bulk discount averages over the four size faces to be right about 7-8 cents per face.

Their animal sets make zero sense to me. They have it where you have all kinds of different animals on one butt. I think all the animals on a particular butt should match. I'm pretty new to the field scene, but this makes sense to me. Do you have several different animals (all of the same group though) on one butt at the nationals?


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Every set I've every bought from them had enough 50 cm for 2 per target - I'm pretty sure??? I've always seen the same animal on each target where multiples were used - did not shoot the Nationals.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

I bought three last year that only had five 50's each in them. I combined the three sets to get two "full" sets and had some left over faces that we left out on the butts for practice rounds. And, I just checked LAS, and five is what is listed. I don't know if this is new or if they just started doing it this way last year?


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

JohnR said:


> :ban: The dots and the one point bonus....another example of NFAA member's sore-looser syndrome. Any way!!!


Some people just have to take shots whenever they can.....

Please explain how adding a bonus dot does this....the sore looser is still gonna get his arse kicked with or without the dot. 

Without the dot....in BHFS and FS....the classes the dot matters in. There would be nothing but a bunch of 560s being shot....if that's the case you might as well not even have the animal round. I have only shot a few animal rounds....and I have never not shot over a 560...and everyone of those rounds would have been a 560 without the dot. 

There are probably more people that would rather see a class reduction then a dot removal....:zip:


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

Brown Hornet said:


> There are probably more people that would rather see a class reduction then a dot removal....:zip:


:thumb: :clap2: :cheer2: :rock-on:


----------



## capemaybowman (Aug 13, 2008)

"Their animal sets make zero sense to me. They have it where you have all kinds of different animals on one butt. I think all the animals on a particular butt should match. I'm pretty new to the field scene, but this makes sense to me. Do you have several different animals (all of the same group though) on one butt at the nationals? "



This is being addressed in at the national meeting this year an if passed will require all animals on a butt to be the same.


----------



## Ohio_3Der (Jul 19, 2002)

*dots*

Here are the dots from Maple Leaf. They even tell you which color to use on every target. They are cheap too. I'll be ordering some soon.


----------



## r49740 (Dec 7, 2006)

You sound busy. Looking forward to coming your place and knocking down a few targets again.

You could probably double check with Wayne or maybe Jeremy about last year. I believe they colored them in somehow, but not completely sure how.


----------



## JPE (Feb 1, 2004)

r49740 said:


> You sound busy. Looking forward to coming your place and knocking down a few targets again.
> 
> You could probably double check with Wayne or maybe Jeremy about last year. I believe they colored them in somehow, but not completely sure how.


We've ordered slightly smaller stickers that will be strategically placed on the side of the bail that you will be "randomly" drawn to shoot on. 

I think they used white out and sharpies last year because nobody thought about the dots until the night before the animal round. Worked in a pinch, I guess. We didn't get any complaints.


----------

